# Compile error with C++



## ADurtschi (Jan 8, 2008)

I just moved to Vista from XP. In running Microsoft Developer Studio 97 (Visual C++ 5.0) I am now getting "no compile tool is associated with the file extension" message for any .h file. Help!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi ADurtschi,

Welcome to TSG!

Sounds like you need to specify the the INCLUDE pathname, i.e. folder or directory path to the header files (.h) that get included by expansion into the source code before it enters the compile step (of the compilation process). Look in the Makefile for the application you are trying to compile for where to specify the INCLUDE path, or if compiling on a command line in a Terminal window, read the compiler documentation on how to specify the INCLUDE path.

It is also possible that you need to reinstall the Microsoft Developer Studio 97 (Visual C++ 5.0) in Vista.

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> It is also possible that you need to reinstall the Microsoft Developer Studio 97 (Visual C++ 5.0) in Vista.


That's what I'm thinking since the message the OP posted sounds more like a file type association issue at the Windows level moreso than a compiler issue.

When does the "no compile tool is associated with the file extension" message appear? During compiles or when you try to view the source files using the IDE or Windows Explorer or something?

Peace...


----------

